# Button Befehle Brauche Hilfe



## Roma3 (2. Februar 2008)

Hi..bin neu und wollte wissen ob es ein link oder ein tut giebt wo man sehr viele Botton befehle sehen kann weil ich hab ein kleines prg. erstellt und habe keine ahnung was es für botton befehle giebt und wie sie aussehen kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## DrSoong (2. Februar 2008)

Nur so als Hinweis, bitte die Netiquette beachten (vor allem Punkt 15). Deine Frage ist sehr schwer zu lesen, mal davon abgesehen dass ich nicht ganz kapiere, was du eigentlich willst (Button Befehle?).


Der Doc!


----------



## Roma3 (2. Februar 2008)

Ich meine damit, z.b. ein Exit Button wie soll der code heisen also ich brauche viele viele botton cods. kann mir bitte einer helfen


----------



## DrSoong (2. Februar 2008)

2 Dinge:

1) Schau dir mal den VB-Kurs von Rolf Hirte an, da lernst du alle Basics zu VB. Das sollte deine Fragen dann beantworten.

2) Obriger Post, das Thema Netiquette, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


Der Doc!


----------

